# 24 hour watch with one hand



## dibetu

Hello, does anyone know of a 24 hour watch with one hand only (Hour hand)
Just looking for something different.
Daniel


----------



## Dennis Smith

For something different, and very cool, check out Yes Watch. I'm not sure of the functions on this watch, but it appears to only have one hand (not sure if it's the hour hand, though).


----------



## Dennis Smith

So it is a 24 hour hand!...
Oops, doesn't show here too well, but it is expalined on the Yes Watch website.


----------



## MaTTK

Here's one I just saw on another forum. Would take getting used to but it's actually a neat idea.
http://forums.timezone.com/index.phpt=msg&goto=1803455&rid=2107#msg_1803455









Matt


----------



## dibetu

Thank a million for those pictures.

It is actually the meistersinger one hand watch that inspired me.

I think in a 24 hour version it would just be back to the most simplest way of telling time
All the best
Daniel


----------



## martbroad

Hi,

Have owned the Meitersinger and it is amazing how easy to use it is,like 24hr watches its all about looking at time in a different way,the problem would be that the way minutes are read on the Meitersinger are to split the periods between the hours into five minute segments, fine on a 12 hr dial but probably to crowded on a 24hr one?

Might make for an intresting watch though.

Just my 2c.

Martin


----------



## Dennis Smith

Here's another from Jorg...Of course it's also 12 hour.

As you can see, doing the same thing in 24 hour format would limit your time reading to about ten minute increments.


----------



## francis 24/24

*and also this Fortis which is a 12-hour watch really ...*

although you have to look very carefully as half of the numerals use a
24-hour scheme. Tricky indeed !

Cheers,

Francis


----------



## francis 24/24

*sorry, here is the URL for the fortis :*

http://www.fortis-watch.com/en/editions/content.html#


----------



## Gary in Pennsylvania

That Jorg is BEAUTIFUL! I'd LOVE to see that 24hr.....and then I did some further looking into their price....!!!









Sigh....

I'll keep looking.


----------



## Gary in Pennsylvania

A few more models:


----------



## Bruce-YVR

*I think you are looking for this.....*



dibetu said:


> Hello, does anyone know of a 24 hour watch with one hand only (Hour hand)
> Just looking for something different.
> Daniel


Hi... I had a Meistersinger. It was cool... more than a few times, you get those confused looks from others in the elevator rides or restaurnats.

I think this Fortis Art Edition is what you are looking for!!

Bruce

pis is from Orlous.com


----------



## dalstott

FYI. The Phantom variant of the Schauer.


----------

